# Led lights



## flhunter2008 (Jun 17, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy led lights.  New to bowfishing but like the idea of no generator.  Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Brianf (Jun 18, 2013)

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?131-Custom-Fitz


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Jun 18, 2013)

What watt do you need to use??? And how long do they last ? Just say 8 to 9 lights on a battery


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 18, 2013)

Look at seelite before the customfitz


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 19, 2013)

seelite....customfitz seems to do a lot of promising with no delivering. never heard the first bad thing about seelites


----------



## rum3002576 (Jun 20, 2013)

i just bought the all water led's from American Airboat. they adjust from cool white to warm white and anywere in between. i love em so far and a good company to deal with,


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 20, 2013)

Seelites, hands down. Customfitz has had some negative feedback. I honestly don't know what is up with him.

(For any questions, comments, or custom product orders please email us at Seelite@rocketmail.com For immediate assistance call or text Shop: 479-747-2626 Josh: 479-747-0552 Caleb 479-970-6630)


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 20, 2013)

Seelite has the adjustable lights as well and priced better than A.A.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 24, 2013)

I get all my lights from Customfitz but it really doesnt matter where you buy them they all come from the same place.  Seelite just keeps more of the lights we use in stock so they typically can ship faster. Customfitz caters to all types of usages so he doesn't keep as many of our lights in stock. This means it might take a little longer to ship but he is a little cheaper so if you dont mind a wait to save money he is your man. Seelite got there lights from Custom when they first started out and eventually started ordering from the supplier instead.


----------



## JpEater (Jun 26, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> I get all my lights from Customfitz but it really doesnt matter where you buy them they all come from the same place.  Seelite just keeps more of the lights we use in stock so they typically can ship faster. Customfitz caters to all types of usages so he doesn't keep as many of our lights in stock. This means it might take a little longer to ship but he is a little cheaper so if you dont mind a wait to save money he is your man. Seelite got there lights from Custom when they first started out and eventually started ordering from the supplier instead.



They don't come from the same place. That information is not accurate. SeeLite has switched manufacturers a couple of times to find the one that produces the highest quality light. All lights are not equal. Some lights (especially cheaper lights) have low quality chips and drivers. Cheaper lights have less R&D in the making the lights better for a bowfishing environment. The guys at SeeLite bowfish and have worked to provide the best quality light for bowfishing. They are NOT equal. They are NOT the same as a customfitz light.... Customfitz works out of his garage at his house on a part time basis, that's why he doesn't stock anything. The SeeLite guys are full time and now have a full time employee (Seth). You get what you pay for.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 26, 2013)

They all come from China they don't make the lights we use here in the states if they did y9u would pay at least triple for them and I get my info from the suppliers. The R&D is them contacting the companies over seas and telling them what color Spectrum they want. There is no company building and testing light specific to Bowfishing they have just took lights that are out there and customizing the color to work better for Bowfishing.  Believe me or not but they are pretty much all the same lights. As technology gets better so do they the lights you bought 3 years ago are not the same as what you buy now. And yes some companies have cheaper drivers that's why you can buy some lights cheaper on eBay but the lights bought from chad or seelite are essentially the same light.


----------



## drewclayon (Jun 26, 2013)

Buy the Custom Fitz they are great the 50 watts


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 26, 2013)

custom fitz doesnt have such a hot rep on bfc. if i were buying it would be seelite hands down...but hps still beat led any day of the week


----------

